# Tissue Paper question



## ScottC4746 (Jun 9, 2009)

There is really no delicate way of putting this, but having just gotten off of the Sunset Sunday and seeing the dismal quality of the tissue paper, would it clog up anything if I brought the real stuff with me next trip.

As I said, sorry about the topic, but I ... well... the quality was not there. :unsure:


----------



## gswager (Jun 9, 2009)

It's true that it may be dismal. I'm guessing that it's "RV" type toilet paper that is friendly to its retention tank.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 9, 2009)

Sssssh... Don't tell anyone. I bring my own. B)

Yea, the Amtrak stuff is easily bio-degradable, but degrades too soon for me.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 9, 2009)

gswager said:


> It's true that it may be dismal. I'm guessing that it's "RV" type toilet paper that is friendly to its retention tank.


Almost like the Sears catalogue but I figure it wont clog up stuff.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Sssssh... Don't tell anyone. I bring my own. B)
> Yea, the Amtrak stuff is easily bio-degradable, but degrades too soon for me.


I think I am going to be the butt of jokes on this topic :lol:

I may regret having started it <_<


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 9, 2009)

but sense real stuff is septic tank safe wouldn't it work on amtrak sense that's what amtrak sorta has.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 9, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> but sense real stuff is septic tank safe wouldn't it work on amtrak sense that's what amtrak sorta has.


I would think so.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 9, 2009)

But Amtrak cars don't have a normal septic system, not even close. A normal system has both a septic tank and a leech field. A normal system uses normal toilets with lots of water used each time you flush.

Amtrak's system uses very little water and a vacuum system instead. It's not a matter of the paper being bio-degradable or anything else like that. It's a matter of can the vacuum pull it through the pipe into the tank. If not, then you have a clogged toilet. This is why a few paper towels thrown into the toilet is almost guaranteed to bad order the toilet. And depending on just where a clog occurs in the pipes, it can take out more than one toilet.

And since the system is already pulling through some potentially large and heavy deposits, adding still more to that load with a heavy toilet paper just increases the odds of a clog and a BO'd toilet.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 9, 2009)

so lets say you have to make a brown deposit and theres not enough paper to wipe with. what do you do. yell out HEY I NEED MORE TOILET PAPER IN HERE. think about we all have had to put up with the never ending wipe.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 9, 2009)

I've never seen a long distance restroom run out of toilet paper. Not saying that it hasn't happened, but I've never seen it happen. The main reason is that every room has a place for two rolls. So as long as the attendant checks it at least once or twice during a trip, there should never be a situation where you run out.

However, it's always a good idea to check first before sitting down.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 10, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> so lets say you have to make a brown deposit and theres not enough paper to wipe with. what do you do. yell out HEY I NEED MORE TOILET PAPER IN HERE. think about we all have had to put up with the never ending wipe.


Oh I see where this thred is going. I have already had to pick myself up off the floor from laughing so hard. :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 10, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > so lets say you have to make a brown deposit and theres not enough paper to wipe with. what do you do. yell out HEY I NEED MORE TOILET PAPER IN HERE. think about we all have had to put up with the never ending wipe.
> ...


Did you not expect potty jokes?

(Always check for TP before you use the facilities!)


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 10, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > so lets say you have to make a brown deposit and theres not enough paper to wipe with. what do you do. yell out HEY I NEED MORE TOILET PAPER IN HERE. think about we all have had to put up with the never ending wipe.
> ...


Slip in something?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 10, 2009)

AlanB said:


> And since the system is already pulling through some potentially large and heavy deposits


Have you been spying on me? :lol:


----------



## ThayerATM (Jun 10, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> There is really no delicate way of putting this, but having just gotten off of the Sunset Sunday and seeing the dismal quality of the tissue paper, would it clog up anything if I brought the real stuff with me next trip.As I said, sorry about the topic, but I ... well... the quality was not there. :unsure:


This question has come up before, and I'd like to comment on it, as several points have been made that approach the reason a special toilet tissue paper is necesary. I think it relates directly to the similarity of the holding tank situation on a sailboat and a train.

Regular toilet paper that you'd buy at a grocery store remains as "clumps", and creates a problem at pump-out time. It will disintregate over some time (days), but not very fast. Marine (and I suppose Train) tissue is designed to desintegrate after it's been in the holding tank for a few minutes, thus elimating that pump-out problem.

Moving through the pipes isn't the main concern in the beginning. I'd think that the vacuum system on the train could probably pull a pair of socks through it; but if emptying the holding tank is not that strong (and it probably isn't) there's a problem with getting the car ready for the next set of passengers.

If you really need to carry your own supply of toilet tissue, at least buy at a marine supply store. It does it's designed job quite well, and also accomplishes what the people who empty the holding tank need. And I certainly wouldn't want to be the guy that had that job. :unsure:

And for those of you who have never sailed, there's an unwritten rule --- the person who cloggs the toilet (head) is the person who fixes it. :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 10, 2009)

ThayerATM said:


> ...Marine (and I suppose Train) tissue is designed to desintegrate ...


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 10, 2009)

Amtrak's a victim here. The toilet paper Amtrak uses comes from the Federal Prison System. A class-action lawsuit by a group of prisoners found that the use of the paper in the prisons constituted "cruel and unusual punishment" in violation of the eighth amendment of the constitution. Now stuck with tens of thousands of rolls of the offending material, the prison system tried without success to pass it off the the military, and even to the CIA for use in a variation of the "water boarding" technique for interrogations. All efforts failed, until Amtrak took the material in a cost-saving move as required by Congress.

And, yes, I'm kidding (maybe).


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 10, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Amtrak's a victim here. The toilet paper Amtrak uses comes from the Federal Prison System. A class-action lawsuit by a group of prisoners found that the use of the paper in the prisons constituted "cruel and unusual punishment" in violation of the eighth amendment of the constitution. Now stuck tens of thousands of rolls of the offending material, the prison system tried without success to pass it off the the military, and even to the CIA for use in a variation of the "water boarding" technique for interrogations. All efforts failed, until Amtrak took the material in a cost-saving move as required by Congress.
> And, yes, I'm kidding (maybe).


There might be some truth to that. The Wardens probably got tired of the prisoners taking forever to finish up in the bathroom. As some one pointed out earlier...the unending wipe. :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 10, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> ThayerATM said:
> 
> 
> > ...Marine (and I suppose Train) tissue is designed to desintegrate ...


Actually this stuff works wonders, not sure how well it breaks down though


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 10, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > ThayerATM said:
> ...


Jee that reminds me of the stuff in high school.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 10, 2009)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> ...Yea, the Amtrak stuff is easily bio-degradable, but degrades too soon for me.


TMI! TMI!


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 10, 2009)

ThayerATM said:


> ...Marine (and I suppose Train) tissue is designed to desintegrate ...


Sort of like this discussion? :unsure: :lol:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 10, 2009)

The responses are beginning to, ahem, crack me up. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 10, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


>


The unending wipe? :huh: Once of this stuff is enough for me!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 10, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> The responses are beginning to, ahem, crack me up. :lol:


_Butt_, that _cracks_ me up. Very _cheeky_.

Actually, the TP on Amtrak reminds me of wax paper. Better than sandpaper I guess.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 10, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > The responses are beginning to, ahem, crack me up. :lol:
> ...


Better than poison ivy in the woods too! :wacko:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 12, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> AAARGH said:
> 
> 
> > ScottC4746 said:
> ...


That's true. Talk about a pain in the...never mind.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 12, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH said:
> ...


Hey, it just dawned on me that you can make your own personal supply of tissue paper and call it..........

*SCOTT TISSUE! * :lol:

But don't get the idea that you can sell it under that name!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about a pain in the...never mind.
> ...


And if it's used by the airlines, would it be called *SKY HIGH? * :lol: (Although, after the first use, you may be sky high anyway!  )


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 12, 2009)

well it will help with those extra inches on your rear.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 12, 2009)

And I thought there would be no further advances in bathroom technology.

Say hello to the

.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottC4746 said:
> ...


What me? Not since the '70's! :blink:


----------



## EB_OBS (Jun 12, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> And I thought there would be no further advances in bathroom technology.Say hello to the



Oh, that's just too much. I always wonder where they find actors and actresses to do those types of commercials. The ones that will likely haunt you your entire career.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 12, 2009)

ez223 said:


> And I thought there would be no further advances in bathroom technology.Say hello to the


Talk about the s****y end of the stick...


----------



## JayPea (Jun 12, 2009)

I think this topic has gone straight into the toilet. :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 12, 2009)

JayPea said:


> I think this topic has gone straight into the toilet. :lol:


If anyone has a problem with it, they can resolve the problem by flushing their computer's cache! (Pronounced cash (draw out the s sound at the end of the word to experience the sound of the flushing))


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 13, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I think this topic has gone straight into the toilet. :lol:
> ...


My computer just goes #1, #2, #1, #2, #1, #2, #1, #2, etc... - it never was normal! :lol: (It acts just like me!  )


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> And I thought there would be no further advances in bathroom technology.Say hello to the



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Jun 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> And I thought there would be no further advances in bathroom technology.Say hello to the



That is the funniest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > JayPea said:
> ...


Ewww...thanks for not show photos


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 13, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> Ewww...thanks for not show photos


I was going to include them, but my computer *dumped* them! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > JayPea said:
> ...


Only animals (includes humans) go #1, #2, #1, #2, #1, #2, #1, #2, etc...

Computers go #0, #1, #0, #1, #0, #1, #0, #1, etc... Perhaps you computer needs it's little biney (aka binary) wiped! :blush:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 13, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


thats why he said is computers not normal. give it some Metamucil. it might be low on fiber


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 13, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> thats why he said is computers not normal. give it some Metamucil. it might be low on *fiber*


No, that's not it! The computer (or at least the printer) eats enough sheets of paper as it is! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > thats why he said is computers not normal. give it some Metamucil. it might be low on *fiber*
> ...


 I didn't know that they made printers for computers that could dispense toilet paper, but when I went to check it out I couldn't believe that they do as you can see by this photo that I found:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## the_traveler (Jun 13, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > KISS_ALIVE said:
> ...


I think those are called Government checks!  :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Me stinkith you just might be right! :wacko:


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 16, 2009)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> And I thought there would be no further advances in bathroom technology.Say hello to the


All year :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aloha

Had another thought, Wonder how many take's to make that commercial?


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 16, 2009)

I gotta feeling that this thread is reaching the end of it's roll!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 16, 2009)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Sssssh... Don't tell anyone. I bring my own. B)
> Yea, the Amtrak stuff is easily bio-degradable, but degrades too soon for me.



:lol: Now, THAT is Funny!!!


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 16, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> I gotta feeling that this thread is reaching the end of it's roll!


Not if it's a Mega-Roll 24 pack! :lol: :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 16, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta feeling that this thread is reaching the end of it's roll!
> ...



or those extra large rolls that needs a extender so it fits on the dispenser.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 16, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


or one of those never ending big rolls you see! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 16, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > sunchaser said:
> ...



They should be SI- standard issue on all Amtrak trains but the softer stuff!


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 17, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > sunchaser said:
> ...


Big rolls indeed! Are we forgetting that we're talkn' 'bout being on a train where space is limited? Try breaking it down to a bunch of little rolls instead... like shown below! :blink:


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 17, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > KISS_ALIVE said:
> ...


Wow! A conveyer belt of toilet paper. Now would you set that up in a special room in each car? A TP feeeder room? :lol:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 20, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > KISS_ALIVE said:
> ...


That looks like a contraption in my office building. The back up roll always falls on top of the current roll so you get quadruple layer.


----------



## jackal (Jun 21, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> That looks like a contraption in my office building. The back up roll always falls on top of the current roll so you get quadruple layer.


Drives me nuts, too. But at least quad-ply toilet paper doesn't dissolve too quickly!!


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 21, 2009)

jackal said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like a contraption in my office building. The back up roll always falls on top of the current roll so you get quadruple layer.
> ...


I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner, but I was just looking at some photos of a refurbed Superliner Bedroom, & low & behold, there's a pic with TP in it. It is Scott brand, doesn't look like it's RV style.

It can be found if youClick here.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 21, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > ScottC4746 said:
> ...


Ah but the wrapper can discuise many things about that roll of single ply slick paper that causes the undending wipe...TMI TMI TMI :lol:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess you can say that Amtrak TP will not take any s**t from any AUer!

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 22, 2009)

oldtimer2 said:


> I guess you can say that Amtrak TP will not take any s**t from any AUer!
> :blink: :blink: :blink:



Oh, that was way bad!! And below the belt!!!!!! :lol: :blink:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 22, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> oldtimer2 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you can say that Amtrak TP will not take any s**t from any AUer!
> ...


And a back-handed comment! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sewer have a sense of humor

This thread is cracking me up :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 22, 2009)

this has turned into one crappy discussion


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 22, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> Sewer have a sense of humor This thread is cracking me up :lol:


Did you mean... "Sewer having a sense of humor"? Also, I think Ed Norton would have fit right in with this discussion. (Sorry to those who are too young to remember the "Honeymooners!"


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 22, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > Sewer have a sense of humor This thread is cracking me up :lol:
> ...


No if you have the right accent it sounds like So were having a sense of humor.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sky12065 (Jun 23, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottC4746 said:
> ...


Sewer you trying to say that too?


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 23, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


>


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY'RALPHEE!


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe someday soon they will replace the paper with better, slick proof (EEWW) paper.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 29, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> Maybe someday soon they will replace the paper with better, slick proof (EEWW) paper.


Is it true that they're going to start labeling TP with "THIS END UP" printed on each sheet? (I know there's something funny to be said here, but don't know what!)


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 29, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someday soon they will replace the paper with better, slick proof (EEWW) paper.
> ...


this end up. how about directions for use.

1. take a small amount from roll.

2. fold it several times.

3. place in hand.

4. begin wiping until no residue remains.

5. if more paper is needed repeat steps 1-4.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 29, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Is it true that they're going to start labeling TP with "THIS END *UP*" printed on each sheet?


What do you do if you're on a Superliner and you're using a lower level restroom? Is it only to be used in the upper level rooms? :huh: Will the lower level only use the quick TP? :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 29, 2009)

Just reading back thru the post and I realized;

we're on a roll.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 30, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Just reading back thru the post and I realized;
> we're on a roll.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 30, 2009)

an endless roll


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jun 30, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Just reading back thru the post and I realized;
> we're on a roll.


OHHHH That is BAD! <_<


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 30, 2009)

Some of these puns are *Charmin*g. But they have *Northern* much to do with trains except that some trains cross the *Cottonelle* divide. Next time I go to the store, I'll *Scott* out the various brands.

I take *t*issue with the fact that Amtrak uses poor quality products and doesn't clean the restrooms as often as they should. If they paid more attention, they could claim they have the *Kleenex*t bathrooms around!

Just blowing my own *Coronet*.

Now who's on a roll? :blink:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 30, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> Now who's on a roll? :blink:


Is it a *Crescent* roll? :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Talk about getting the Paper work done!

Aloha


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 30, 2009)

A man walks into a bar and sits down. The bartender asks the man what he wants. The man says, "Give me a Bud Lite."

When the bartender brings him the beer, he notices the guy pokes at his hand and starts talking. When he stops talking, the bartender asks, "What are you doing with your hand on your face?"

The guy says, "A while ago I was hit by lightning and from then on my hand became a cell phone."

The bartender says, "Oh! You're full of it!"

So the guy says, "If you don't believe me, then here! Tell me your phone number and I will dial it.

The bartender says, "Dial 654-8967."

The guy did so and hands the phone to the bartender who talks with his wife and kids.

After a few drinks, the guy goes into the bathroom. Two other guys come in and the bartender asks they if they saw the guy whose hand is a cell phone. The two guys say "Oh, you're full of it!" The bartender tells them if they don't believe him, then wait until he comes out of the bathroom and they can see for themselves.

After about 15 minutes the guy still hadn't come out of the bathroom so the bartender goes to check on him. When the bartender goes into the bathroom he sees the guy standing there pants down and toilet paper rolling out of his butt. The bartender asks, "What the hell are you doing?"

The guy says, "Hold on a second! I'm getting a fax!"


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder how he refills the paper? Maybe he eats a lot of fiber! :lol:


----------



## tp49 (Jun 30, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Amtrak's a victim here. The toilet paper Amtrak uses comes from the Federal Prison System. A class-action lawsuit by a group of prisoners found that the use of the paper in the prisons constituted "cruel and unusual punishment" in violation of the eighth amendment of the constitution. Now stuck with tens of thousands of rolls of the offending material, the prison system tried without success to pass it off the the military, and even to the CIA for use in a variation of the "water boarding" technique for interrogations. All efforts failed, until Amtrak took the material in a cost-saving move as required by Congress.
> And, yes, I'm kidding (maybe).


...and even if you're not kidding this is about the funniest thing I read today. I'm still laughing.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 30, 2009)

I swear I'm going to get a package of this and leave it in an AmJohn.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow!!! What we nice folks like to discuss on here. Five pages about "toilet paper!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is about as good as our semi-recent poll/thread about which stations has the best "john" facilities..... :blink:

OBS gone freight...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it's time to *FLUSH* this thread!


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I think it's time to *FLUSH* this thread!


even then I'm sure the logs will still exist somewhere.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I think it's time to *FLUSH* this thread!


When you flush your toilet at home, do you never need to use it again?

If you don't want the you-know-what to build up, you gotta keep flushing it again and again and again, etc.

_"There's nothing like a sudden flushing sound after a good pleasurable moan!" Author Unknown_


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> When you flush your toilet at home, do you never need to use it again?


After I flush the toilet at home, I can never use it again - whether I need it or not! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > When you flush your toilet at home, do you never need to use it again?
> ...


I guess you're not a true recycler! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 1, 2009)

93 post about toilet paper who would have guest that LOLFOTF :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> I guess you're not a true recycler! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sure I am.

I recycle food from NYP and leave "the remains"  in CHI! Or from SEA, I "make a deposit" in PDX! Or LAX, I "contribute" to ABQ! From CHI, I "leave something" in WAS! Etc, etc, etc ... - I like to "share"! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you're not a true recycler! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I knew something was afoul in CHI, ABQ and LAX! I just knew it! Sheeche, not I got PDX to look foward to on Thursday! <_<

:lol: HONEY... PICK US UP SOME LYSOL BEFORE WE LEAVE TOMORROW! YES DEAR, THAT'S ALL!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> 93 post about toilet paper who would have guest that LOLFOTF :lol:


You're right... who would have guessed. But doesn't out-and-down feel great when you down-and-out? :blink: :lol:


----------



## tp49 (Jul 1, 2009)

You guys are really on a roll with this topic.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 1, 2009)

tp49 said:


> You guys are really on a roll with this topic.


You're a little late with that observation.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are really on a roll with this topic.
> ...


I'll bet both of you say that to all toilet paper discussionists!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

100 posts in the toilet, ........... :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> 100 posts in the toilet, ........... :lol:


And most of them victim of the dumper! h34r: <<< (Skin diver for Rotor Router)


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jul 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you're not a true recycler! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Eww! TMI TMI Etch-a-Scetch Etch-a-Scetch TMI TMI :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 4, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Are you trying to say it's time to let biodegradability do it's job on this roll... er I mean thread? :huh:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jul 5, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I think it would be fun to see how long we can keep this rolling ... er ... going. :huh:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 5, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottC4746 said:
> ...


Perhaps these guys can help:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jul 5, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...



Awwww that is cute. I love cute animal videos.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJX9LqHpy6I...feature=related


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 5, 2009)

There was that time that friends and I TP'd the TransAmerica Pyramid... h34r:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 5, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> There was that time that friends and I TP'd the TransAmerica Pyramid... h34r:


 We interject this educational moment so as to provide some educational value to this TP thread and not let it go completely down the dumper:



Now back to our regularly scheduled potty talk! :unsure:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > There was that time that friends and I TP'd the TransAmerica Pyramid... h34r:
> ...


:lol: Amtrak ticket: $98.00 Dinner in the Diner: $25 Joes video: Priceless!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

"T-h-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-t-s all folks!" :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> We interject this educational moment so as to provide some educational value to this TP thread and not let it go completely down the dumper:


Neat video. Got one of the factory that makes rolls that unwind from the bottom instead of the top? :huh:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 6, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> We interject this educational moment so as to provide some educational value to this TP thread and not let it go completely down the dumper:


I know what you mean. They're commercial rolls and my Elks Lodge uses them. And no, I don't have a video, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night... virtually. I'm typing from my room in Portland Airport Holiday Inn it right now... really... no kidding!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night... virtually. I'm typing from my room in Portland Airport Holiday Inn it right now... really... no kidding!


That doesn't count. The commercial says "... I stayed at a Holiday Inn *Express* last night!" (I know the location of the HI, but I don't recall a HI Express.)

Holiday Inn doesn't cut it. So for "punishment", I sentence you to take the SDL loophole! :lol: (If you want, I'll serve your sentence for you!  )


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 6, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night... virtually. I'm typing from my room in Portland Airport Holiday Inn it right now... really... no kidding!
> ...


On our way from the airport to the Holiday Inn I did stop at a Holiday Inn Express where they gave us written directions to the Holiday Inn. Does that cut it? If so you can still serve my sentence for me anyway even though it's commuted! 

So you'll know, the Holiday Inn Express is on your right side of NE Airport Way, the road you first get on when leaving the rental area of PDX. BTW, it was the Hertz desk at the airport that gave us the directions to HIE instead of Holiday Inn when we asked them for directions.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 6, 2009)

Close enough - but you didn't *STAY*! :lol:



sky12065 said:


> even though it's *commuted*!


My commutes to PDX require me to go via BHM!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 6, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> We interject this educational moment so as to provide some educational value to this TP thread and not let it go completely down the dumper:



untill they do just flip the roll around. :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's hope Amtrak doesn't see this web page.

Separating 2-ply TP to save $$$


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 6, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> We interject this educational moment so as to provide some educational value to this TP thread and not let it go completely down the dumper:


WHOOPS! When I read this I realized that I misread Petlumaloco's post. I though he was talking about unwinding from the middle or in others inside of the roll and not the bottom. That's the kind of roll our lodge has. As for the bottom or the top... I ain't got a video for that either. Either way though you don't have a problem if your ambidexterous... or is that ambiunrollious? :unsure: :wacko:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> We interject this educational moment so as to provide some educational value to this TP thread and not let it go completely down the dumper:


Maybe if I sat on the john backwards? :blink:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 7, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> We interject this educational moment so as to provide some educational value to this TP thread and not let it go completely down the dumper:


Maybe, but I'd strongly suggest that you don't try it upside down!





:wacko:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 7, 2009)

that should last us awhile.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 7, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> that should last us awhile.


Holy crap!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 7, 2009)

Urine luck. This thread really allows me 2-ply my punning skills.

So what does this have to do with trains?? Amtrak does run with Pee-42s don't they? :blink: :unsure: :huh: :unsure: :blink:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 7, 2009)

That roll should last me a few days! :lol:

We gotta keep those tanks on the Pee-42 filled somehow! :lol: I noticed they have 2 tanks. Is one for coach and one for the sleepers? :huh: :lol:


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2009)

Some related, and current, reading...

Why toilet paper belongs to America


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else remember this?

The Toilet Paper Shortage of 1973.

And you thought the oil embargo of the same year was tough...


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 7, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> that should last us awhile.


So Poop-dee-doo!!! Someone got into my bathroom and took a picture! <_<


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 7, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > that should last us awhile.
> ...



and i see you left the toilet seat up. that's a no no if theirs women in the house.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 7, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakwolverine said:
> ...


NOT ME!!! Un-uh! Never... well... maybe after I've washed the bowl. Perhaps it was one of my 3 trouble making felines!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 7, 2009)

You're not going to believe this until you see it;


We just talk about TP; airline PAX actually doo something with it.


----------



## jackal (Jul 8, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> You're not going to believe this until you see it;



Now...just try that with Sky's huge roll of toilet paper pictured above!!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 8, 2009)

jackal said:


> You're not going to believe this until you see it;


I did try it! The plumber agreed on monthly payments for the charge! :huh:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jul 9, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> that should last us awhile.


Let's see them use that on board. The roll would take up the entire restroom.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 11, 2009)

don't mess with a mans toilet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhzZwq3EM6c...feature=related


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> sorry about the topic, but I ... well... the quality was not there. :unsure:


*135 posts* later, we should have some quality answers by now! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry about the topic, but I ... well... the quality was not there. :unsure:
> ...


With TP there are no answers, only solutions & left over tubes... sometimes! :unsure: ...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > ScottC4746 said:
> ...


Or skid marks! :lol:


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jul 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


A LOT of skid marks after an end to end trip on Amtrak. Two nights later had to go shopping. Ooops...too much information? :blink:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 13, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Traveler... skid marks are for underware, the butt of these jokes are for TP! Solution? Buy brown underware!

Scott... TMI? Maybe if you mentioned where you shopped, what you were shopping for and just how much of a supply you were buying.


----------



## jackal (Jul 13, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


As my grandfather always said regarding wearing underwear: "Inside, outside, frontside, backside!" :lol:


----------



## DET63 (Jul 13, 2009)

Strangely enough, I'm going to ask a serious question here . . .

Back in the olden days, when johns flushed directly onto the tracks, was Amtrak as concerned (or even more concerned) about the biodegradability of its TP?


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread is stating to drive me potty!


----------



## jackal (Jul 13, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Strangely enough, I'm going to ask a serious question here . . .
> Back in the olden days, when johns flushed directly onto the tracks, was Amtrak as concerned (or even more concerned) about the biodegradability of its TP?


Wasn't Amtrak's tracks (except for the NEC), so why should they care? Let UP's tracks get rotted to, er, crap...


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 13, 2009)

jackal said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Strangely enough, I'm going to ask a serious question here . . .
> ...


Well - there wasn't any Amtrak in those days. Each railroad had passenger and freight on its own tracks.

I remember those days and being able to see the ground speed by when you flushed the commode in the restroom of the car.

I also remember the conductors came through all the cars and locked the restrooms as we approached the stations so no one would flush while in the station.

Many years ago.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 13, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


It wasn't *THAT* many years ago! I remember them too - and I'm not an old fogey - like some! :lol:

Yes, in the 50's and 60's, they were UP or NS or Frisco passenger trains, but I don't think Amtrak trains had retention tanks until sometime in the 80's!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 13, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> I remember those days and being able to see the ground speed by when you flushed the commode in the restroom of the car.
> I also remember the conductors came through all the cars and locked the restrooms as we approached the stations so no one would flush while in the station.
> 
> Many years ago.


I remember being warned not to flush back in 1977 while heading north to NYP from West Palm Beach Florida.

As for looking down and seeing the ground? Well, I see no big problem there, but if I saw someone looking back at me.... well, that would be a different story!

*View you'll see looking down from the top! * h34r:

*View you'll unfortunately see from looking up from the bottom! * 

*View of your face from too much information? * :blink:


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 13, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> It wasn't *THAT* many years ago! I remember them too - and I'm not an old fogey - like some! :lol:


Aloha

Old fogey's don't remember that far back. Now where did I leave my mind? I know its here somewhere. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 13, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't *THAT* many years ago! I remember them too - and I'm not an old fogey - like some! :lol:
> ...


I think in LA I heard you say "I've got half a mind to ..." - maybe that was it! :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 13, 2009)

If you've ever said "Aaah crap!" in the john, well don't worry, it will never happen again with this product!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> If you've ever said "Aaah crap!" in the john, well don't worry, it will never happen again with this product!


never seen that advertised on tv here.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 13, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > If you've ever said "Aaah crap!" in the john, well don't worry, it will never happen again with this product!
> ...


Yeah, new for me too. Just happened on it while browsing.


----------



## jackal (Jul 13, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Well - there wasn't any Amtrak in those days. Each railroad had passenger and freight on its own tracks.


Actually, my very first Amtrak trip--the CS from SLO to SEA--was on-board an old Superliner I car that had large restrooms with separate stalls, urinals, and sink areas. The toilet opened down to the tracks, and I remember flushing and watching the tracks roll by.

This was probably in 1992 or so.

A newer car (either a refurbished SL I or an SL II) was the next car in the train and had the newer-style white plastic-covered restrooms with the airline-style holding tanks, so apparently Amtrak had begun to replace them at that time but hadn't fully phased out the open-to-the-track style.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 13, 2009)

Automatic

 Glad they leave the rest to us.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wikipedia has an article on passenger train toilets. There are even technical (more or less) names for each kind: hopper toilet, chemical retention tank, and composting toilet.

There's even a small photo gallery of passenger train toilets from around the world.

I remember riding on the SWC #4 from SNB to CHI in 1995 in an old Santa Fe Hi-Level car with a hopper toilet. I believe the act of flushing opened the hole in the bottom of the latrine (or is it head?) allowing you to even see daylight if you cared to look.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't the requirement, either from Amtrak or from local juridsdictions, that cars have retention tanks (or at least that they no longer have hopper toilets) resulted in the withdrawal or some other potentially serviceable Heritage cars from service?


----------



## DET63 (Jul 14, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Automatic


Those will eventually become required by law to reduce toilet paper waste and its effects on the environment!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 14, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't the requirement, either from Amtrak or from local juridsdictions, that cars have retention tanks (or at least that they no longer have hopper toilets) resulted in the withdrawal or some other potentially serviceable Heritage cars from service?


I believe it has. I'm not sure if it's federal law, but the use of retention toilets became a requirement after an Amtrak train passed over a bridge with fishermen under it - and the fishermen received "the results"!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't the requirement, either from Amtrak or from local juridsdictions, that cars have retention tanks (or at least that they no longer have hopper toilets) resulted in the withdrawal or some other potentially serviceable Heritage cars from service?
> ...


Your correct! Here is a NY Times article that covered the incident:

http://www.nytimes.com/1990/04/02/us/amtra...ver-wastes.html


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't believe this thread is going on about as long as the "unending wipe" caused by Amtrak Tissue...as someone referred to it.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2009)

This thread has no (rear) end!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> This thread has no (rear) end!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Does your train of thought have a caboose?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 15, 2009)

Every recess the school girls would go into the restrooms, put on lipstick, and kiss the mirrors. Finally a teacher took the girls into the restrooms to show them how much work it is for the janitor to clean it. The janitor then dipped his mop into the toilet, and cleaned the mirror with it. Problem Solved!! No more kissing the mirrors.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 15, 2009)

how to poop at work not for those with weak stomachs


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 15, 2009)

It seems that this thread is favoring one bodily function involving toilet paper while ignoring anothers. With that said, I just came across something that had tears coming to my eyes while reading it. It's the funniest thing I've read in a long time except for when the Traveler stated that he was giving up train travel! Here it is... enjoy!

TOP 20 WAYS TO ANNOY A PUBLIC RESTROOM STALLMATE:

 

1.Stick your open palm under the stall wall and ask your neighbor, “May I borrow a highlighter?” 

2.Say, “Uh oh, I knew I shouldn’t have put my lips on that.” 

3.Cheer and clap loudly every time somebody breaks the silence with a bodily function noise. 

4.Say, "Damn, this water's cold!" 

5.Drop a marble and say, "Oh s***, my glass eye!!" 

6. Say, "Hmm, I've never seen that color before,. . ." 

7.Grunt and strain real loud for 30 seconds and then drop a cantelope into the toilet bowl from a height of 6 feet. Sigh relaxingly. 

8.Say, “Now, how did that get there?” 

9.Say, "Humus. Reminds me of humus." 

10.Fill up a large flask with Mountain Dew. Squirt it erratically under the stall walls of your neighbors while yelling, “Whoa! Easy boy!” 

11.Say, "Interesting,. . . more floaters than sinkers." 

12.Using a small squeeze tube, spread peanut butter on a wad of toilet paper and drop the wad under the stall wall of your neighbor. Then say, “Whoops, could you kick that back over here please?” 

13.Say, "C'mon Mr. Happy!! Don't fall asleep on me!!" 

14.Fill a balloon with creamed corn. Rush into the stall with your hand over your mouth and let out a lengthy vomit impression while you squeeze theballoon and splatter cream corn all about. Apologize profusely and blame it on the fettucine alfredo you had for breakfast. 

15.Say, "Boy, that sure looks like a maggot!!" 

16.Say, “Damn, I knew that drain hole was a little too small. Now what am I gonna do?” 

17.Play a well known drum cadence over and over again on your butt cheeks. 

18.Before you unroll toilet paper, conspicuously lay down your, “Cross-Dressers Anonymous” newsletter on the floor visible to the adjacent stall. 

19.Lower a small mirror underneath the stall wall, adjust it so you can see your neighbor and say, “Peek-a-boo!” 

20.Drop a D-cup bra on the floor under the stall wall and sing “Born Free”.

Sorry if this is just a wee-wee bit off topic, but I don't think you'll give a toot if you got tears in your eyes by now! :lol:


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 15, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> 19.Lower a small mirror underneath the stall wall, adjust it so you can see your neighbor and say, "Peek-a-boo!"


Didn't a Senator get in trouble for that? I know, it was the wide-stance, not a mirror, but.......

Anyway, this thread is approaching the line at which poor taste may become offending (not for me as I love dirty / poor taste jokes). But I fear some probably feel this line has been crossed (or pole-vaulted over) and as this is a 'clean' family friendly site about trains (oh yeah, I almost forgot), I suggest we keep it clean and avoid potty humor. I know it is difficult to avoid on a 160+ post thread about TP, but....


----------

